# Job Offer of $4800 in Singapore



## arjunjswl9 (Jun 6, 2014)

Hi,

I got an offer for $4800 SGD from an MNC in singapore but I would be getting married and plan to bring my wife along. Please let me know if this salary is sufficient to support 2 people. I have a 5 years of IT experience and currently earning Rs 50000 per month ($1111 SGD) equivalent.

Thanks,
Arjun


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Short answer: no. The government recently (September 1, 2015) raised the minimum monthly fixed salary to $5,000 if you (as an Employment Pass holder) want to sponsor your spouse for a Dependant's Pass. At your $4,800 income she could only move to Singapore if she independently qualifies, such as her own Employment Pass.


----------



## arjunjswl9 (Jun 6, 2014)

Thanks BBC. I appreciate ye the reply. I have asked my employer to give me atleast $5000 SGD now only then I would be able to join.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

BBCWatcher said:


> Short answer: no. The government recently (September 1, 2015) raised the minimum monthly fixed salary to $5,000 if you (as an Employment Pass holder) want to sponsor your spouse for a Dependant's Pass. At your $4,800 income she could only move to Singapore if she independently qualifies, such as her own Employment Pass.


A small correction and not dispute 

5,000 is the bench mark 

For certain jobs, even at less than 5k MOM has made exemptions.

For others, 5K is "minimum"

And in such cases, higher than 5k ensures Dependent pass.

And allowances are not included in calculating basic pay, for MOM


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

simonsays said:


> For certain jobs, even at less than 5k MOM has made exemptions.


I don't think we really have much evidence of that possibility yet since the $5,000 minimum just went into effect on September 1, 2015. Moreover, I don't think somebody considering a job offer who wants to bring his immediate family member can rely on that possibility.

Note that the minimum is now $10,000 to sponsor a parent for a Long-Term Visit Pass.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

BBCWatcher said:


> I don't think we really have much evidence of that possibility yet since the $5,000 minimum just went into effect on September 1, 2015. .


I have enough and more evidence but I bow to your legal argument 

If you know somebody in HR processing DP etc, the speed at which policies have been implemented will be crystal clear.


----------



## mayrolllate (Oct 19, 2015)

I would also suggest that just because it meets the minimum, it doesn't mean it will be granted. In fact, I doubt you will find out what the exact criteria are for approval because they are not publicized, just minimums. If you want a better idea of the chances, I would contact a local accountant because they either know the latest 'realistic minimums' or know someone who would know. For example, EP minimum is around $3500/month but I doubt you will find anyone who gets one in that range. Good luck.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

deannaglark said:


> what type of job offer you get ,
> 
> can we also apply for this job


Please post questions relevant to the topic.

You may look up employment forums, this forum is not for job seekers.


----------



## sambib (Nov 4, 2015)

arjunjswl9 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got an offer for $4800 SGD from an MNC in singapore but I would be getting married and plan to bring my wife along. Please let me know if this salary is sufficient to support 2 people. I have a 5 years of IT experience and currently earning Rs 50000 per month ($1111 SGD) equivalent.
> 
> ...


Hi Arjun,

Same situation. The only difference is that I haven't got the offer yet. Interview went ok, they asked for salary expectation so I mentioned 5000+ as this is the minimum criteria to bring along my wife. Haven't heard from them yet.
Did your employer increased your salary to meet the criteria???? How did you manage the situation.


----------



## sambib (Nov 4, 2015)

*Similar sitiuation*



arjunjswl9 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got an offer for $4800 SGD from an MNC in singapore but I would be getting married and plan to bring my wife along. Please let me know if this salary is sufficient to support 2 people. I have a 5 years of IT experience and currently earning Rs 50000 per month ($1111 SGD) equivalent.
> 
> ...


Hi Arjun,

Same situation. The only difference is that I haven't got the offer yet. Interview went ok, they asked for salary expectation so I mentioned 5000+ as this is the minimum criteria to bring along my wife. Haven't heard from them yet.
Did your employer increased your salary to meet the criteria???? How did you manage the situation.


----------

